# Best affordable box for pickup chassis



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Getting a f250 or Silverado soon , so who makes a decent box that I can replace the bed with ? Like being able to lock it up and stand inside


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Getting a f250 or Silverado soon , so who makes a decent box that I can replace the bed with ? Like being able to lock it up and stand inside


 Knapheide makes some really nice boxes but they are really expensive. I would check for a truck that already is setup how you want it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Reading aluminum utility service box body. I've got anF250 power stroke and all the walk in boxes are just too heavy. An 8' walk in 60" high box is around 2,800-3,100lvs I believe which puts you at your vehicles GVWR without even putting anything in it. The reading aluminum box weighs as much as a standards steel utility bed 1,600 lbs.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Reading aluminum utility service box body. I've got anF250 power stroke and all the walk in boxes are just too heavy. An 8' walk in 60" high box is around 2,800-3,100lvs I believe which puts you at your vehicles GVWR without even putting anything in it. The reading aluminum box weighs as much as a standards steel utility bed 1,600 lbs.


dam !! guess im gonna need a f350 or larger ?


----------

